

12-year old boy was offered snacks, then executed - giis
http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/op-ed/the-killing-of-a-young-boy/article4428792.ece?homepage=true

======
echoechoecho
Warning: picture of dead kid.

------
conorwade
This is truly disturbing, I really don't know what to say. What is the point
in a war, where people feel it is ok to become monsters like this?

Truly comprehensible.

------
moccajoghurt
And now my day has been ruined.

